# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  WRT54G με 64,83 euros (76,5 με ΦΠΑ)

## GeorgeKatz

http://www.infoshop.gr/product.asp?PrID=166685

----------


## DVD_GR

πιο φθηνα και απο τον γερμανο??!!πως γινεται αραγε?

----------


## pvas

Το είχα δοκιμάσει το μαγαζάκι, όχι για WiFi τότε αλλά τη δουλειά του την έκανε μια χαρά  ::

----------


## Alani

Μα πως γίνεται τόσο καιρό η τιμή του Dlink 900+ να παραμένει κολλημένη στα 90€ και του Linκsys WRT54G συνέχεια να μειώνετε?

----------


## BaCkOs

και για να μην είναι παραπονεμένα τα υπόλοιπα site μετά από μια γύρα στο net βρήκα τα έχεις (e ναι μην μας κατηγορήσουν για αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό )

LINKSYS ROUTER DSL WIRELESS 4 PORT WRT54G

Infoshop ΤΙΜΗ ΠΡΟΪΟΝΤΟΣ με ΦΠΑ: € 76,5 
wirelesslan 79.95€
priveshop ΜΕ ΦΠΑ: €88.38
TOP SYSTEMSEUR 72,64
EXPANSYS - UK78.95 ΜΕ ΦΠΑ
MULTIRAMA €99,91Λ

οι τιμές είναι όπως φαίνονται στα site

----------


## john70

> Μα πως γίνεται τόσο καιρό η τιμή του Dlink 900+ να παραμένει κολλημένη στα 90€ και του Linκsys WRT54G συνέχεια να μειώνετε?


Το 900 είναι μηχάνημα .... το WRT είναι κουβάς .... (πάντα μιλαμε για το ράδιο ...)

 ::

----------


## dimanhsb

Τα 72 του top systems είναι χωρίς ΦΠΑ, οπότε πάει περί τα 85 με ΦΠΑ.

----------


## Lumens

Αγορασα ενα wrt54g απο ebay με 80$ συνολο (63eu). Ειναι καλη τιμη ετσι;

----------


## enaon

o skroutz λέει οτι δέν το πήρες καλά  :: 

http://www.skroutz.gr/index.php?keyword=wrt54g&order=1

edit: ξέχασα την άρνηση  ::

----------


## papashark

Όχι, δεν είναι καθόλου καλή τιμή....

Άμα κάνεις μια βόλτα στον οδηγο αγοράς στην υπογραφή μου, θα τα βρεις από 82.5 ευρώ (αν και έχω να τον κοιτάξω μέρες και δεν είχα πάρει χαμπάρι την χαμηλή τιμή του naftilos και του myshop, θα τα βάλω και αυτά).

Εσύ το πήρες με 80$ στην αμερική, βάλε και τα μεταφορικά, θα σου έρθει εδώ (εάν δεν περάσει από τελωνείο) πάνω από 80€ (και μπορεί και ίσα με 150€ άμα περάσει από το τελωνείο), + 5-6 ευρώ για 220V adaptor εάν το τροφοδοτικό δεν είναι 110-240V

Και το σημαντικότερο ?
Στην ουσία δεν θα έχεις εγγύηση από την αμερική....

Κοινώς αγόρασες κάτι πιθανότατα ακριβότερα από ότι στην ελλάδα, και χωρίς εγγύηση........

----------


## papashark

> o skroutz λέει οτι δέν το πήρες καλά 
> 
> http://www.skroutz.gr/index.php?keyword=wrt54g&order=1
> 
> edit: ξέχασα την άρνηση


Και ήμουν έτοιμος να σε ρωτήσω, "πας καλά ? "  ::

----------


## Lumens

Χμ οταν ειπα συνολο εννοοουσα ΜΕ τα μεταφορικα μεσα μεχρι το σπιτι μου  ::  ενω θα συσκευαστει ετσι ωστε να περασει απαρατηρητο απο το τελωνειο. Εννοειται πως κοιταξα και τον οδηγο αγορας και ολα τα eshop. Το μονο προβλημα απ'οτι φαινεται ειναι η εγγυηση. Ας ελπισουμε οτι δε θα παρουσιασει προβλημα..

Φοιτητης ειμαι και το καθε eur ειναι υπερπολυτιμο  ::  ..

----------


## MerNion

Αν είναι 63 ευρώ μεχρι το σπίτι σου και δεν είναι μεταχειρισμένο αλλά καινούριο είναι όντως καλή τιμή!

----------


## papashark

> Χμ οταν ειπα συνολο εννοοουσα ΜΕ τα μεταφορικα μεσα μεχρι το σπιτι μου  ενω θα συσκευαστει ετσι ωστε να περασει απαρατηρητο απο το τελωνειο. Εννοειται πως κοιταξα και τον οδηγο αγορας και ολα τα eshop. Το μονο προβλημα απ'οτι φαινεται ειναι η εγγυηση. Ας ελπισουμε οτι δε θα παρουσιασει προβλημα..
> 
> Φοιτητης ειμαι και το καθε eur ειναι υπερπολυτιμο  ..


Σου εύχομαι να μην σε πιάσουν στο τελωνίο, και να μην σου χαλάσει.

Εάν συμβούν τα 2 παραπάνω, τότε για 10 ευρώ θα κλαις τα άλλα 63.....

----------


## Lumens

Και γω αυτο ελπιζω  :: 

Θα γραψω οταν εχω νεωτερα

----------

